# swordtail fry



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

how long does it take swordtails to become adults under good conditions?:?:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Approx 7 months.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

Even if they're in their own tank wish lots of water changes and the best food?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well its the best I've managed so far.I only change the water weekly tho.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

Yea,i change 1/10 of mine daily


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

"Become Adults" is not something that water changes and "good conditions" can shorten all that much. It is the same for all animals, the only thing that can make something "become adult" is time. Keeping good conditions in the tank will help them "become healthy adults."


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

By adult i'm meaning adult size


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

That is what I am saying. Growth and maturation can only happen with time, regardless of species. You can help them be healthy by taking good care of them, but you will never be able to get a fry to, say, be full sized in a month. You may be able to get them to be full size a little faster through specific care methods, but you will never speed that up by much.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanx for the advise


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

by the way what should i feed them?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Some swordy fry managed to grow from babies in a dirty (but big) tank at work with nothing to eat but stuff growing on the java moss and whatnot for their first few months. They're now about two inches, but only half the size of their mother who is a good 4-5 inches. Their mother is the only fish who is still alive from when I started work there more than a year ago, those are some good genes.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my fry always want to poke around in the algae as stated above for quite a few weeks. eventually you will see them start to check out the surface areas. When they do this they are ready for crumbled fish flakes.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

I find they like baby brine shrimp from day one so thats all i feed them with a little bit of variation of other foods.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

also they have doubled in size since they were born(a week ago) so i guess i"m doing something right


----------

